# ISO windows après install avec Bootcamp



## Lir-X (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
Ceci est mon premier sujet (voir même premier forum) donc désolé s'il manque des infos ou autre...
Je viens vers vous car j'ai une petite question dont je ne trouve pas la réponse sur la toile.
J'ai un Macbook Air de 2013 avec la dernière version de OS X.
Pour des raisons de télétravail j'ai dû installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp. Jusqu'ici aucun problème c'est très facile Apple a bien gérer son truc!
Seulement, n'ayant que 128go de SSD, je suis assez limité en mémoire. J'utilise OmniDiskSweeper (désolé je ne fais pas de pub) pour faire un bon vide, et le plus gros fichier qu'il me reste, et bien c'est l'ISO de windows 10 que j'ai dû télécharger pour l'installer via Bootcamp.
Cet ISO fait quasi 6go, autant dire que cela me ferait du bien de l'effacer...
Mais j'ai peur que cela nuise sur ma partition bootcamp... Du genre il manque un fichier pour pouvoir lancer ou autre...
Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont déjà été confrontés à cette situation? Puis-je supprimer cette ISO sans rique?

Merci pour votre aide...



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Ton fichier .iso, c'est pour l'installation de Ouindoze.
Je dirais donc que tu peux le supprimer. Tu peux faire simple : tu mets le fichier dans la corbeille et tu n évidés pas la corbeille. Puis tu lances Windows 10 pour vérifier que c'est OK. Si oui -> vider la corbeille.


----------



## Lir-X (6 Avril 2020)

Top c’est bien vu merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide!


----------

